# Tutoplast



## elenax (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the code for a *Graft Tutoplast* This is an eye procedure that is being done together with a *glaucoma valve (ahmed*); Below is part of the report:

"A Tutoplast graft was then prepped and cut to size to cover the tube, and extended from the plate toward the limbus. It was sutured with 10-0 nylon sutures. All of the scleral sutures were done carefully to make sure that the tip of the needle was seen at all times."

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## uscophthal (Oct 1, 2008)

Discuss with the surgeon first-  was there scleral thinning present?  If so, you would want to discuss possibly using CPT code 67255 for the grafting portion of the procedure- keeping in mind that it does have "separate procedure" designation.  If scleral thinning were indeed present, you would then code for placement of the shunt 66180 and 67255 (59 modifier) and the ICD-9 code for the scleral thinning.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Stouders4 (Apr 27, 2009)

uscophthal - I agree with you on this, but do you have an official source that states there should be an additional diagnosis?  I'm having a difficult time finding this source.


----------

